# Power Grab "glue"???



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Similar product would be power grab. It is available at all the big box stores in the painting isle where the construction adhesives are sold. That said I wouldn't trust it to hold up weight bearing ledgers with out mechanical fasteners (nails/ screws). The wires should be located in the middle of the stud so unless your using 3" fasteners you shouldn't come anywhere near them. When located near the edge of the stud they are required to have protection plates to prevent fasteners from being driven into them. 

You can also purchase stud finders that will tell you if electrical lines are present in the area you are going to fasten into. You can rent cameras that can be inserted into a hole drilled in the wall and you can visually inspect what is located in the wall.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

SillySally said:


> .....I came across a blog where the writer mentioned *LePage Power Grab glue* .......


 Sally thanks for posting
*Power Grab*  *®* is a name registered by LePage in Canada in 2002 to describe their new acrylic copolymer adhesive. LePage is an old line Canadian company (over 125 years & the originators of Mucilage in the 1890's).


*LePage* is now owned by Henkel which has a number of other hi-tech adhesives sold in the US under the "*Loctite*" & "*PL*" brands. *Power Grab* adhesives are sold in the US under the Loctite brand who has tacked the name *Power Grab* on other adhesives e.g.:
 

Tub Surround Adhesive
Foamboard White Adhesive
& Heavy Duty Adhesive Tape http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.co...y-adhesive-tape-on-a-roll-p-90542.html?ref=42
 The original Power Grab Heavy Duty White Construction Adhesive has got of exposure from Loctite's TV Ad


> ......showing some guy getting out of bed, because the neighbor was banging up wainscoating with a hammer. The guy shows up with power grab, takes a piece of material, glues it to the wall, where it sticks and stays. What got me was the next bit, where the guy takes the hammer, shoots some Powergrip on, sticks it to the guys ceiling and leaves....
> .source:http://theheadlemur.typepad.com/product_blog/


As ARI points out Power Grab is widely available in the US. There is one package that has a self contained propellant:
http://theheadlemur.typepad.com/product_blog/

The more familiar packages are these 300mL and 4oz tubes:
http://www.amazon.com/Henkel-01-20468-11-Loctite-Construction-Adhesive/dp/B000B5MKZC
.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have used the Loctite product, in fact I have half a tube left over. While it does grab immediately, it does not seem to grip very well after curing, at least in the three applications I tried, which was wood on wood. I would not use it to support a shelf, as previously noted nails, screws or drywall fasteners are a more positive solution.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> ...... it does not seem to grip very well after curing, .........


 Good info
When I posted the Amazon Link, i saw for the first time that the adhesive also comes in an "External" formula
http://www.amazon.com/Henkel-01-067...ZXY/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_c/188-8903649-9918469

Looking at the product Data sheets I see the "External" version was released two years after the original, which leads me to speculate that the original type must have a shortcoming with dampness.

I just ordered a few tubes of the 'Exterior' version so that I can use one of them for a bathroom application. A contact wants me to refasten wood trim around a large 8' wide, vanity back splash to ceiling wall mounted mirror. She had someone fasten wooden trim around top and sides of the mirror to visually 'frame' the mirror. Because there was no nailing surface the installer used double sided tape which worked OK for a couple of months.

All the trim. over the next month fell off the mirror, section by section. My belief is that this was caused by all the humidity in the bathroom. Now after seeing Sally's Post I am going to explore the Power Grab option.
.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

PaliBob, wouldn't a tube of silicone adhesive caulk work just as well?

DM


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> PaliBob, wouldn't a tube of silicone adhesive caulk work just as well?
> 
> DM


DM, The top wood trim over the mirror is 8' long and since nails or clamps are not an option I need a very tacky adhesive.

Loctite claims 9X higher instant grab
.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

That's what hot-melt glue is for, with silicone. Or their waterproof glue with a dab of hot-melt: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=40308-133-01-35210&lpage=none

SillySally, welcome to the forum! Just use a 1x3 full length on the closet side walls for the shelves. Nail only in the corners to be safe.
Be safe, G


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> That's what hot-melt glue is for, with silicone. Or their waterproof glue with a dab of hot-melt: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=40308-133-01-35210&lpage=none


 GBR, Sorry for any thread drift, but I only brought up the sticking trim to glass in reference to Sally's 'Power Grab' question. I appreciate your suggestion for a dab of hot glue on the end of a 8' horizontal trim and using your recommended Epoxy but I can't see that because the epoxy has a 50 minute set time.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> GBR, Sorry for any thread drift, but I only brought up the sticking trim to glass in reference to Sally's 'Power Grab' question. I appreciate your suggestion for a dab of hot glue on the end of a 8' horizontal trim and using your recommended Epoxy but I can't see that because the epoxy has a 50 minute set time.


unless you use 5 minute epoxy..... 
but you still have to hold it for 5 minutes.....

DM


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks to DM and GBR, I continued to look at Epoxy as that was my initial thought for the problem of sticking 8' wood trim to a mirror. The original installer used double sided tape but that failed because the tape to glass bond failed. The wood trim with the tape still attached just fell off the mirror after a few weeks. 

The problem was to find a tacky adhesive that would hold 8' wood trim to glass in wet conditions. Some combination of fast setting epoxy and spot applications of hot melt glue vs Power Grab seemed to be the two best options, but my concern was that none the epoxies I found are rated to bond to glass.

Again thanks to DM & GBR, I continued my search and now (_except for the Tacky part_) I think, i have found it:
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=45&subid=191&plid=764

and it's in stock at my local LOWE'S:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=236670-69-01-30064&lpage=none

It does have a long 12-24 set time. So to get the initial self stick ( _I can't use nails or clamp_s) I plan to use a dab of Loctite Power Grab interspersed between sections of the "Universal T.A.C."

and thanks to Sally for bringing up the whole "Power Grab" thing.
.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you use something 2" or 3" wide for your "cleats" (door casing for example), you can cut a small hole and visually see if there are wires "in harms way" and cover the hole with the wood. As ARI stated, the wires should be close to the center of the stud so the use of an appropriate length nail/screw will not cause any damage....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Wudcare-Fast-Grab-Instant-Polyurethane-Glue-22067.htm
http://www.thefurnitureconnoisseur.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=280
fast grab or slo zap with kicker should work well for you PaliBob, in addition to your other 'slower setting' glue.
this stuff locks it tight very fast, acting as a clamp to allow the other glue time to set.
you'll need to work quickly to set the pieces right. slo zap gel would be best for you, i think.
*hope this helps*
(i would not use this for the OP's shelving though)

DM


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

DM, Thanks for the input.

Sally, Sorry for the inadvertent thread hijack. I won't respond any more on this thread to the mirror stick stuff.

I did learn at least one thing and that is that the external "Power Grab" (though harder to find) is preferable in situations that may be exposed to dampness. 

http://www.amazon.com/Henkel-01-067...38-1846134?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1251562390&sr=1-1


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

best bet for Sally is a studfinder (that doesn't just point at me) to find the studs and mount adjustable brackets to them.
strong and safe. many styles available.

DM


----------

